# When do you think the Flatheads will heat up?



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Last year I was catching them at this time, but not this year as high as the river is..I hope beyond hope by mid may we get a long stretch of DRY weather.


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe they will "heat up" this weekend, while I'm out on the river fishing for them.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack ive caught just about 10 flatheads so far this year, nothing over 12 lbs.
Normally the flatheads on our favorite river turn on in mid May(normal temp. years).....i say if we can hold air temps. in the 70's for a week the bigger fish will start to move .

Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

thats a big "IF". Actually from the weather report I just say the lowet high temp for next week was 69, but looks like rain, which is a riverfishermans worst enemy.

But now heres somethign thats strange. The best time I ever had 'Channell catting was in MArch of 2002 after the massive amounts of snow & ice melted. The river (GMR) was way way way way way past flood level, but man I slayed the channels in the floodwater, but if its anything less than flood water, like just reg high levels I cant get squat!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

October.......
I've not had much luck on the Ohio in the spring anymore, seems like it's in the fall here.
Good thing is there are small ones caught everytime the last few times out, so maybe when it warms up some more I'll try a night bite. Haven't been using live bait yet either. Should be real soon to see a few.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Melon, Channel cattin in the spring after heavy rains bring up the rivers was always a favorite of mine...caught some of my best numbers during this time of the year....lots of fun.

Scott


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

I will be hitting the river friday and saturday night, I think we will hear of a few bigger ones this weekend, hopefully one by me.............but I have had more luck towards the end of may and first week of june on the river for flatheads. But like Mrfish said October is best around here.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Jack
You are a little South of me but I usually don't start getting 40+ flatheads till the 3rd week of May. That doesn't mean I won't be trying  

Last year I got the 1st one over 40 on June 25.
In 2002 I got my first one over 40 on June 20 in the rain.
In 1999 I got a 43 on May 16 but Don got a 44 May 13. In 1999 I also got 4 over 50 the last week of May so it must have been a lot warmer.

Anyway I am ready as soon as the flatheads are  Months of planning and anticipation will be put into action starting this weekend


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

I caught a three pounder trying for channels last night. I also had a couple good runs on a live chub.Didn't get them though because of personal bussiness.  LOL Never fails.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

there biting 34 last week end try some differant bait they can be real picky this time of year


----------



## THarris (Apr 12, 2004)

I for one am hoping VERY SOOOOOOOOOON .......

Once I blaze my turkey for this year it will be 100% flattie chasing at night and smallie chasing during the day!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Found a real nice Tom dead on the road  Ya know they are getting thick when they start showing up on the road dead. CATKING


----------



## THarris (Apr 12, 2004)

I know there are good numbers of birds in Clermont county, but to start seeing them hit by cars surprises me! My buddy in western PA says they get hit over there a lot, bust out windsheilds, etc. but I haven't heard of that in OH. 

Maybe you need to show me where they are this thick so I can get mine and get onto the fishin fulltime! Actually, my brother and I are heading to Ripley tomorrow morning -- they are REAL THICK in those parts -- so that should be the ticket for at least one of us....


----------



## smalliehunter (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey King, noticed its Tharris and his brother going after the Toms....... i guess the 3rd member of the RRP got left out of this one!!!   (I know the story, Tharris keep your shorts on i was joking)

But can you let the cattin go for a bit..... i mean its SMALLIE time...... and by the way i am TWO, yes TWO cats up on you already this year my man!!!!!!!!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

VERY glad to see the RRP is still going strong......any nice catches so for this year guys?   

Scott


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

They are really thick in Ripley, my dad lived there for years. I've seen huge flocks (?) of them around here. Anywhere's from 15-30 birds together......Bullheads don't count smallie..........  DA KING !!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Provided the rivers down this way, Ohio - Hocking - Muskingum, are fishable this week, I plan on trying one evening.


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

I hit the Maumee river last night and got one flattie almost 8lbs. Might have gotten more but the lighting and rain cut the night early.And the river was up last night.


----------



## smalliehunter (Apr 12, 2004)

We have been out a couple of times this year, with minimal success. However we plan on hitting it hard over the next couple weeks. Hopefully we will have some pictures in the very near future.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope you guys have a GREAT year !!! THE CATKING


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Flatheads? I seem to blow at catching these fish...two years ago I read about these monster fish being caught & thought I would give it a shot; nothing of note in 02 & shortly before I decided to throw in the towel in 03 because I wasn't catching anything I hooked into a nice one and now I'm stuck chasing 'em some more - haven't been out much this year but no Flats yet.

So - if I had an evening this weekend to go out an get skunked trying for a flathead, where would be my best chance of actually catching one? I live in Dayton & shore bound. Anyone have suggestions on spots? I was thinking of trying the GMR (again), Cowan lake, or I keep reading about Meldal (sp?) pool.

Thanks.


----------



## Spike (Apr 10, 2004)

You river guys are spoiled! I haven't even had a nibble this year. I've landed 100% of the cats that have bit this year. All one of them. A mighty four pound channel. Between the rain, the price of gas, and the [email protected]%#[email protected] jugheads.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Spike you crack me up  My season has been just like yours


----------

